# Shower Duckboard



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Periodically the water from shower tray drains very slowly, until the drain can be cleaned out.

What can you suggest for the bottom of the shower tray to keep your feet clear of the water until I get around to cleaning the drain, when away from home
I have looked at duckboards, but can't find anything appropriate.

Charlie.


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Charlie

I think what you are looking for is SWIMMING POOL MATS

They are very expensive and sold in long rolls, but when I was researching this some time ago I did find one supplier of cut lengths

Very hygienic but expensive. 

As we have never used the on board shower it seemed a waste of money but should solve your problem nicely.

Joyce


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*duckboards*

Ikea was selling them last year about 2ft square, best of look. Jim.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We took the duck board out of the current van as the plastic floor creaked ominously when we walked on the duckboard. I suspect it would not have been long before we had cracks appearing. It was also quite heavy.

We've replaced it with some of the thick rubber waffle weave stuff that comes off the roll in camping shops and this seems to do the job very well. It was not expensive.

G


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*Duckboard in Shower*

We have something similar to Grizzly - it's a circular mat. We bought it from Camping International.

Denise


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Autosleepers fit plastic duckboard as standard, and would no doubt sell you a bit if you can't find it anywhere else.

Try a search - there was a thread on here several months ago and several sources were suggested by members.

Dave


----------

